# Imagenes de Guayaquil (Tomadas por a yo)



## Alvaro_20 (Jan 6, 2006)

Bueno, solo lo que he puesto es una pequeña parte de Guayaquil falta(como dijo Vane) muchos lugares tales como el Av. 25 de Julio donde hay centros comerciales (Sur de la Ciudad) La Av. 9 de Octubre (Centro) y los más prometedor de Guayaquil el Norte de la Urbe donde se encuentra los edificios modernos, Centros comerciales, autopistas, Alborada (aunque le falta una regeneracion urgente) en fin... aquí va una tercera parte del Sur del Centro de la Ciudad

Aqui uno de los Arboles insignia de nuestra ciudad CEIBO?



Otro edificio de parking (hay muchos de estos y aun así faltan parqueos)



el edificio más representativo de esta ciudad: la municipalidad

alrededores del municipio y su plaza de la administracion 

Semifachada del Municipio

La semifachada y atrás el Banco de la PREVISORA

Detalles del Interior del Municipio

Pileta en la plaza de la administración

monumento y atrás la gobernación


La gobernación

Museo al frente de la Gobernacíon

alrededores de la Gobernación--> atrás edificiso de parking

Interior de la Gobernación

predios alrededores de la gobernación (Burocraticos)


ya al sur del centro encontramos este edificio (junto a otros)




Y No! no es la torre piza... es la torre morisca, ssolo que me salio un poquito chueka!-- Nose que dicen Ud pero la noto media arabe, tambien noto medio arabe al municipio, no se que dicen uds?



Y más al oeste tenemos a la catedral de Guayaquil














Un parqur de las IGUANAS

UNICENTRO: es un Hotel + centro comercial


Una parada de la Metrovía

Barrio del Centenario

Barrio del Centenario Regenerado

MI casa... jajaja PARO, residencias del sector

estamos a cuadras de la casa del Alcalde

ya casi anocheciendo... mi última foto del día... en conclusión supe que andar en bicicleta y tomar foto es una mala combinacíon, que el deporte es bueno pero no sacarse la madre peladeando 10 Kmhno: Pero que hize lo posible por mostrar algo pequeño de esta gran ciudad... Saludos!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Alvaro en esta foto se ve mi casa!!! Es el edificio que se ve justo al lado delsemaforo. Ahi justito en la esquina de Boyaca y Aguirre (Carril derecho arriba de la zapateria Calzalandia).

Que cague de risa, nunca me espere ver una foto de mi edificio en tu coleccionjejeje. 

Me encanta el recorrido. Ahora tienes que pegarte un viajecito por Urdesa y demas ciudadelas del norte. Te felicito, excelente contribucion para el foro.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mostraza !!! esa foto de Boyacà es muy buena.. en esa av hay cuantas estaciones de la metrovia??' hmmm unas 6???' 

Super bueno el thread


----------



## Alvaro_20 (Jan 6, 2006)

El día domingo me doy una vuelta por Salinas para sacarles unas fotos 
Claro para la proxima semana, me doy una vueltika por Urdesa y Kennedy....
ah, y por la plaza del Sol... con los nuevos edificios del Consorcio Nobis 
Saludos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lero lero... yo ya hice un thread de la zona financiera yiup!!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Yo tambien tengo unas fotos nuevas del skyline de Salinas tomadas desde un bote en el oceano. Ya mismo las pongo.


----------



## Alvaro_20 (Jan 6, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Lero lero... yo ya hice un thread de la zona financiera yiup!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pasame el Link vane plisss:nuts:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno chicos, yo les tengo una muy mala noticia... Acabo de hablar con la prima de Alvaro y me dice que el domingo tuvo un accidente via a la Costa y que lamentablemente falleciò ayer martes..... Yo estoy atònita, sinceramente aun no lo puedo asimilar, pero no creo que la prima de Alvaro me mienta, ademàs Alvaro desapareciò del foro y estaba preparando su viaje a Lima....

Bueno si las cosas son asì solo me resta lamentar la pèrdida....Pero repito estoy realmente atònita!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno chicos efectivamente saliò en las noticias del lunes el accidente... confirmado!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow. Qué noticia tan terrible. 
Aunque no conocía mayormente a Álvaro, lamento profundamente lo sucedido. Seguramente él estaba muy ilusionado con las fotos que tomaría y postearía en SSC. Pobre. 
Mis condolencias a su familia y a los foristas ecuatorianos (de nacimiento y de corazón).


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow.. las fotos! 

Pero.. pucha.. q terrible.. lo q paso con este forista.. q desgracia y tb mis condolencias a las personas que lo conocieron en vida y a su familia.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh es una pena, no conocia mucho a este forista pero tambien me ha dejado atonito este hecho y con un sabor de tristeza en el alma. mis condolencias para quienes lo conocieron y a su familia tambien.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que lástima, me sorprendiò leer la mala noticia, parecía ser una persona tan buena gente y llena de vida.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que lamentable, estaba tan entusiasmado, es el destino, que descance en paz.


----------



## otello (May 24, 2006)

*Descanse en paz.*

Que pena, se siente bien feo èste sentimiento de pèrdida. Creo yo que a pesar que no nos conocemos hay un cierto sentimiento de hermandad entre nosotros.
Estaba tan a gusto leyendo todo el thread y viendo las fotos de Alvaro que cuando lleguè al de Vane diciendo que falleciò Alvaro, me quedè con la boca abierta.
Habìa guardado la primera foto de su thread porque sale la esquina de la casa de una ex allà de aquellas èpocas cuando uno era adolescente y se paraba en la esquina a ver si por lo menos pasaba por la ventana y la veìa un microsegundo...., ni modo. 
Descanse en Paz.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonitos estan el municipio y la gobernacion ! Las fotos estan de calidad, gracias por tu valioso aporte !


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

lo siento muchisimo , les doy mi pesame


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Realmente no puedo creerlo...me ha dejado muy triste esta noticia y eso que no lo conocía...Mi más sincero pésame para su familia.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

Q.E.P.D

Excelentes fotos, que hermosa ciudad, no se imaginan lo envidioso(en el buen sentido) que estoy de Guayaquil. Un modelo para todas las ciudades de estas tierras.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Bueno chicos efectivamente saliò en las noticias del lunes el accidente... confirmado!


Es una pena hno: 

Akasito un thread de conmemoracion et: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=439936


----------

